# Looking for a New Bow



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey, im finally getting a new bow, after my brother broke mine at his archery competition. I decided this time im gonna get a recurve bow. I have a $150 USD bugdet. Whats someting good yall can recomend. Looking in the 30 lb draw weight range, but hoping for someting adjustable. Thnx!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Check this site.
http://search.3riversarchery.com/nav/cat1/bows/0
You may save up a bit more and have a few more options.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Stickbow.com is a good site if you are looking for used. Have not been there for some time, but their buy and sell pages have some pretty good buys on really high quality traditional archery supplies. My brother brought a Wapi longbow from a guy who was selling it on stickbow.com. You will find top named gear there. http://www.stickbow.com/

Another good site is 3 Rivers Archery: http://www.3riversarchery.com/Index.asp
I have purchased from 3 Rivers on several occasions for various and sundry things. Bought a really nice used take down recurve from them, and love it. Very nice people to deal with.

As far as compound bows, I know nothing about them other than they come equipped with training wheels. HA!


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Actually, i meant specific bows, not just websites


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

That will depend on what you are wanting to pay. Martin and Bear are good bows. There are any number of bow makers out there. Check out the stickbow site referenced earlier. If you can obtain old copies of Traditional Bowhunter Magazine, or buy a new one. Black Widow makes one hell of a good bow, as does Wapi. Call and talk to them at 3 Rivers Archery and tell them what you are looking for and they'll help. Stickbow site also has a forum and you can ask around. Like I said earlier, I have Martin take down recurve and love it.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't help with the recurve but If you were interested in a good "sticK" BOW i could help you out. I have two I made left I'd have made you a great deal on either one. One is a long bow and the other is modeled after the cheyenne pony bow.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Got a pawn shop handy? I just gave a buddy a 300$ Browning compound I picked up for 10$ for Xmas.needed re strung is all.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have a Martin L100. They no longer make it. I got it on close out through Amazon. Since you are limited with what you want to spend, go to Amazon and search recurve bow. You can look at what you want to spend and look at reviews on line. Thats what I did. with manufacturing the way it is today, most anything you get will be decent quality. 
I would be leary of used bows unless it is someone you know or they are willing to guarantee it. Sometimes all it takes is one dry fire to mess up a bow. I'd hate to see you loose your hard earned money on a piece of trash.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> Got a pawn shop handy? I just gave a buddy a 300$ Browning compound I picked up for 10$ for Xmas.needed re strung is all.


The pawn shops in this area would have had it on the wall with a $350 price tag on it :brickwall:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Check out a company called (I believe) "InterNature". I have a really nice takedown recurve that they made, picked it up for about $135 (if I recall correctly) about five years ago. I think it has about a 50# or 60# draw. Well made, good price.


----------

